# Mikko, Singing an Italian Favorite . . .



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

. . . 'O *Sole Mio*  /  /  

Cindy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Wonderful, Cindy!

CYnthia


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

LOL!!!!!

Well, it was worth the wait Mikko is just so cute in this photo..he either looks like he IS singing "oh Sole mio"....OR, he's yawning lol. 


Great picture of him Cindy....thanks for posting it


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

BRAD...he's SINGING! THAT's why he is called MIKKO THE MAGNIFICENT!  

He's the opera tenor of the pigeon world!  

THANKS, CINDY...SOOO GLAD YOU POSTED...just LOVE that picture!!  

*(yawning...*sniff*...indeed not!) *


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Oh Cindy......LOL!!!!......that is a GREAT picture!!!

Linda


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks Cynthia.
That bird is so funny. 




Pigeonpal2002 said:


> LOL!!!!!
> 
> *Mikko is just so cute in this photo..he either looks like he IS singing "oh Sole mio"....OR, he's yawning* lol.
> 
> *Great picture of him* Cindy....thanks for posting it


He is such a character & a delight to photograph.  
But of course he's singing.  

Thanks Brad.

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> BRAD...he's SINGING! THAT's why he is called MIKKO THE MAGNIFICENT!
> 
> He's the opera tenor of the pigeon world!
> 
> ...


I've been meaning to post it & just now getting to it.  


Thanks Linda. 

Cindy


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Yes, he is singing! I can hear him! I knew from the first time I saw his picture that he was a star.

That is the cutest picture. 

Feather


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is one breathtaking pigeon taking a deep breath to belt out his favorite tune. "....Ah, be still my heart..."


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

LOL, Yes, Treesa, I've heard Mikko sing popular tunes too, but his first love is opera! And, boy, does he make the most of it! 

He has the LOOK! 
He has the PRESENCE! 
He has the VOICE! 

WHAT A BIRD!  

I would not have listed opera as my favorite passion in music, but Mikko is changing my view to a much more tolerant one! Caruso, anyone?


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

He is a beautiful bird!!!!!!!!!!!
SO CUTE!!! He looks like he is singing one of my best opera singers Andrea Bocelli's album: Amore  
Thanks for sharing !!!
Karla


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is a wonderful pic. I can tell he's singing. What an amazing bird.

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Love it! I just knew when I saw the title for this thread what it'd be!

Pidgey


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Glad you all enjoyed Mikko's performance.  

Although he *is* a 'show' pigeon, credit *must* be given to his vocal coach. Without her, he wouldn't be nearly as good as he is.  

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Now who is this adorable cutie?

Reti


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

The Phantom of the Opera has nothing on Mikko.  What a darling picture.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Reti said:


> Now who is this adorable cutie?
> 
> Reti


Hi Reti,
She is (was  ) one of the many ducks that would frequent our yard. She would bring her ducklings up from the lake to visit & go swimming in our bird baths. 
She had a small break on the side of her beak so we named her 'Little Miss Broke Beak'. 

* * * *

*"The Phantom of the Opera has nothing on Mikko."  
"What a darling picture."*

That's right Maryjane.  
Thank you. 

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

AZWhitefeather said:


> Hi Reti,
> She is (was  ) one of the many ducks that would frequent our yard. She would bring her ducklings up from the lake to visit & go swimming in our bird baths.
> She had a small break on the side of her beak so we named her 'Little Miss Broke Beak'.
> 
> ...


What a pretty 'little Miss Broke Beak'. I envy you for your yard with all the beautiful birds.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great pictures, Cindy! Thanks for sharing them with us.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Miss Broke Beak is not only Mikko's vocal coach, but Cindy mentioned she is also "Choir Director" for the many talented birds who feel like singing!  

Cindy's yard is also known as "The Pigeon and Duck Convention Center," designed and used especially for those who wish to seek learning and trade tales of high adventure!


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh! How cute! It's _so perfect_.

Licha


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Cindy -- As always, great pictures. You can't have the opera singer without the conductor, right? Great action shot of the duck.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

dekebrent said:


> Cindy -- As always, great pictures. *You can't have the opera singer without the conductor, right?*
> 
> *Great action shot of the duck*.


Thanks Derrick. 
Right.  

That picture was pure *luck*.  Most of my pictures are lucky shots. I would have a devil of a time trying to get the birds to pose.  

Being around these birds & having the opportunity to photograph them is a wonderful 'stress' reliever. 

The really great thing is, I've never had to go searching for subjects to photograph, they've all come to me. Every photograph I have taken of the birds has either been in/from our backyard & AZ room.  

Cindy


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

OMG! That is an utterly adorable picture  You do get some great shots.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Pete Jasinski said:


> OMG! That is an utterly adorable picture  You do get some great shots.


Thanks Pete.  

Cindy


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Awesome picture!

*



Being around these birds & having the opportunity to photograph them is a wonderful 'stress' reliever.

Click to expand...

*and I totally agree..


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

KIPPY said:


> Awesome picture!


Thanks Kim.

Cindy


----------

